# The beginning of a beatuful 4hour relationship



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Went to go make groceries today. I had got paid a few days prior so I had a little extra to blow. I saw these babybacks laying in the cooler calling my name..... 
Got them home and dazzled around with some seasonings. Ended up with some Mortons Seasonal Salt, Sugar, Brown Sugar, and springled then rubbed it all in. I took Mesquite wood chunks in the water pan of my smoker and let them sit in water for 20-30 minutes; while I ran to the Post Office to send off Bigtotoro's PIF. When I got back I added Applewood chips to the water pan, arranged my charcoal, lit, and threw ontop of the coals a healthy chunk of mesquite. About 20mins later my plan was ready to come together. Put the waterpan with mesquite/applewood chunks in the smoker, pulled the ribs from the from the fridge, set them on the top rack, sat back, and lit up a Punch Rare Corojo and let the good times roll.










Final pics in a few hours when the ribs are done.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

My mouth is watering, Punch Rare Corojo and babyback ribs awesome. ENJOY!!!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Two hours in and still smoking away quite nicely.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

mmmm. looks great. I wanna eat dinner at your place


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Had a beautiful Easter Day today and decided when I got off work to fire up the smoker and smoke some babby back ribs and corn.
I have a store bought dry rub I rub on a good bit. Then about 2 hours into it, I make a glaze of honey, ground cinnamon, and some olive oil. I baste the ribs in the glaze and put some of the dry rub on the corn. I used hickory chunks in the coals and Apple wood chips in tinfoil for extra flavors. Here is what comes out after about 3 hours on the grille.










Had a Puros Indios Special Aged Pyramid Natural while watching the smoke rise.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

looks super tasty man. between this and that cooler you scored, sounds like an awesome day.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

thebayratt said:


> Had a beautiful Easter Day today and decided when I got off work to fire up the smoker and smoke some babby back ribs and corn.
> I have a store bought dry rub I rub on a good bit. Then about 2 hours into it, I make a glaze of honey, ground cinnamon, and some olive oil. I baste the ribs in the glaze and put some of the dry rub on the corn. I used hickory chunks in the coals and Apple wood chips in tinfoil for extra flavors. Here is what comes out after about 3 hours on the grille.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man,,,all that explaining and then the picture makes me mouth just salivate. Great meal and great cigar.:bump:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Oh man,,,all that explaining and then the picture makes me mouth just salivate. Great meal and great cigar.:bump:


 hahaaaa

I'll trade you some bones for a few smokes Gary....lol .......jk........ because thats all thats left! Me and the fiance' ate like foreign refugees this evening! The honey glaze with cinnamon is something I came up with a few weeks ago and man o man its gooood!


----------



## MrLexus (Dec 31, 2009)

That looks exactly like my Easter day! Ribs on the grill with a Guinness and an Oliva G. nom nom nom


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks like they are gonna be tasty Shawn!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I'ma haveta try this cinnamon thing!


----------



## MrLexus (Dec 31, 2009)

Magnate said:


> I'ma haveta try this cinnamon thing!


Oh yea. its delicious. And a little brown sugar...drooooolll:tease:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Once again........ Im at it again

Before









After


















Let the drooling begin! (_Gary_)

The rolls are Hawaiin sweet Rolls and super sweet corn that I doctored up with my homemade dry rub. The ribs are Smithfields Babyback Ribs with Mesquite and apple smoked. YUM YUM time to eat!!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

thebayratt said:


> Once again........ Im at it again
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


Love the hawaiin sweet bread...tastes just like Portuguese sweet bread my grandmother used to make. Why must you tempt me so Shawn?:faint:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

The sweetbread with my special sauce/glaze that I put on the ribs makes the bread taste like cinnamon sweetrolls. The ribs were excellent, got a nice lunch planned on them today too.


----------

